
Hackernoon/Medium Fight Continues - tschellenbach
I received this email:
&quot;Hello,<p>We are writing to you today because you may have received communication regarding your post(s) that are part of Hacker Noon, and we wanted to clear up some confusion that we’ve gotten from writers who received this email.<p>First, we want to clarify that your content is published and hosted on Medium.com. Hacker Noon is a publication that exists on the Medium platform.<p>You own the copyright to, and have complete control over, all the content you publish on Medium.com. This is regardless of it being part of any publication, including Hacker Noon. These are your rights as defined in our Terms of Service.<p>Any Medium user can create a publication on the Medium platform to organize a team of writers and their posts. And while Hacker Noon may appear to be an independent website, it is not. It is a container that exists on the Medium.com infrastructure, much like a Facebook page.<p>Publications on Medium are bound by the Medium Terms of Service, and they have no right to your content that you do not explicitly grant them. That includes exporting, copying, or reposting your content to any website that is not Medium.com.<p>If you do not want your content to be moved from Medium.com to the new Hackernoon.com, you should not consent to the email. Your post(s) will still be available on Medium.com.<p>Additionally, you can remove your post(s) from Hacker Noon, or any Medium publication, at any time. Simply navigate to the post, click the &quot;...&quot; menu in the lower right corner, and remove the post from the publication. Watch this video for more details.<p>Apologies for any confusion, and please let us if you have any additional questions or concerns that we can clear up for you.<p>Thanks for writing on Medium,<p>Medium User Services&quot;
======
sergiotapia
What fight is this can you elaborate? I got the same email but have no idea
hackernoon was even a thing, I thought it was like a publication to share
articles, but it seems like it's a business of some kind?

~~~
floatingatoll
[https://www.startengine.com/hackernoon](https://www.startengine.com/hackernoon)

Hackernoon crowdfunded one million dollars late last year to separate from
Medium due to the latter’s extensive revenue model changes in 2018. Presumably
in the intervening days since funding, their 2.0 business has progressed far
enough to requesting from authors the rights necessary. to republish elsewhere
than Medium the content previously contributed by Medium authors. It follows
that, having received a clarifying email from Medium about the steps necessary
to either permit or deny this rights transfer, the OP here is both one of the
referenced Medium contributors and previously received some sort of rights
transfer communication from Medium, Hackernoon, or both. While the
communication(s) prior to this one are not shared, the email from Medium
implies that the transfer requires explicit consent, and thus the author
simply need not comply to deny Hackernoon republication rights.

I wish OP or anyone would post a link to a blog post about this detailing the
communications to date, but in lieu of that, perhaps the above will help.

